# Clean your Car - have Shinemate



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News from Cleanyourcar



CleanYourCar said:


> If you've been following us on Facebook  (and if you haven't already please give us a like :argie you'll have seen we have just released the latest polisher from ShineMate.
> 
> The absolutely fantastic *ShineMate EP803 Rotary Polisher Kit*
> 
> ...


----------

